

Power of free - procyon
http://www.neurosciencemarketing.com/blog/articles/the-power-of-free.htm

======
procyon
Had a tiff with my co-founder couple of months back. We argued if we should
specify that our service is free and how much importance we should give to
that word on the site.

What do you think? Does a word 'free' on a site makes any difference?

